# Can ASAF's trade FX or just invest in stocks?



## AFTScouk (8 August 2012)

Hi All,

I am a pom trying to find out a bit more about ASAF's. I read recently that 20% of ASAF's are now engaged in some form of FX hedging.
Can ASAF's trade FX for there members or can they only invest in Stocks?

John


----------

